# 1648 center console? Anyone got one?



## reedjj (May 9, 2011)

I would really like to do a small center console Mod-V. I was going to get the small alumacraft center console from https://www.AKMccallum.com (the $399.00 one with the seat on the front). I just need to find a boat to put it on??????

The different boats I am considering are the...https://ads.sold.com/moredetails.html?96506652&sitecode=bigboysplaytoyslink##
Alumacraft Riveted 1648 MV NCS 

Tracker Grizzley 1648 https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3304

Alweld 1552 Vss https://www.alweld.com/vee_bottom_econo_jons.html 

The Alumacraft is only $2100.00 brand new. It is riveted but its .70 alum. Most riveted boats are only .53 or .63?
The Tracker is $2400.00 but its .100 welded.
The Alweld 1552 is $2,800.00 (local dealer quote) and its .125 alum with 3" ribs. Basically indestructable!

I would really like to have the Alweld but I know I will be over 3G's if I get it cause I will opt for the tunnel hull and the pods on the back. Tracker and Alumacraft have pods as options too but they are about half the cost of the ALwelds.
I thought about a tracker Grizzley 1448 but I think it will be just a little too small. Plus I would really like to go up in HP. Its limited at 25HP just like my 1542 is now.

Here is a pick of the Alweld 1552 rigged pretty much how I want it. The 15ft length is ok and I really like the 52inch wide floor. the 4" difference between the 48" floor and the 52"floor doesn't seem like much but if your adding a Center console it could prove to be huge.


----------



## reedjj (May 9, 2011)

Alweld also makes a 1448 mod-V with no center seat that can take a 40hp motor! Maybe the small alumacraft Center console from akmccallum with no seat in front would work in that?


----------



## reedjj (May 9, 2011)

Lowe boats has a couple in the mix as well

the 1455 or 1655 roughneck can take a 40hp and with its wide beam would def work!
https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/welded-jon/roughneck-jon/r1455.php

The Frontier 1650 would be great too. https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/welded-jon/roughneck-jon/f1650.php

Im just not sure of the prices on the lowe boats and there are no dealerships close by to check them out. I know they are very good boats just by thier reputation.

I think the 1455 with a small CC and a 40hp would be an awesome little boat.


----------



## PartsMan (May 9, 2011)

I would love to have a CC in my 1655.
The added width makes a huge difference.


----------



## gotasquirt (May 10, 2011)

go for the alweld the extra with in the bottom and the thickness of the hull it will be a tank you wont regret it just my 2c will


----------



## reedjj (May 10, 2011)

The Alweld would be my number one choice but its not cheap. Plus it can handle a 50hp motor which means I have to get a 50hp motor! LOL.


----------



## PartsMan (May 10, 2011)

That Alweld is going to be HEAVY. The extra power would be needed.
It will also run deeper than a lighter boat.


----------



## fish2keel (May 10, 2011)

reedjj where are you located


----------



## reedjj (May 11, 2011)

Middleburg, FL just south of Jax and west of St Augustine.


----------



## rusty.hook (May 11, 2011)

I just converted a plane Jane G3, 1548 over to a center console with a 40hp Johnson on it and love it. I'm on the Gulf Coast near Houston. My console is 20" wide by 32" tall. I built a base for the small alum console with a battery box in front with a door and seat cushion on it.
My rebuild is in Jon and V boat Conversions and Modifications, page #6, called "My wooden side console tiller style to a center console".
Good luck with whatever you do and lets see some pics, good fishin, jus' sayin'


----------



## reedjj (May 11, 2011)

Rusty.hook,

I have looked at your post many times to get ideas. Great boat!


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 11, 2011)

I love how mine turned out, the center console makes moving about the hull a no drama experience. On mine I just mid decked everything in front of the console so I use the handrail to get up on the deck.

Jamie


----------



## reedjj (May 12, 2011)

Ranchero,

We all love how your boat turned out...LOL! Any pics of the finished product on your thread?


----------



## linehand (May 17, 2011)

Working on a cc 1449 project for river fishing. Makes me want to get home and work on it.


----------



## reedjj (May 17, 2011)

put some pics up man!


----------



## linehand (May 18, 2011)

I have the casting deck covered w rubber mat now. not in pic

conduit is under the floor for wiring motor is a 50hp converted to look like a 25.


----------



## reedjj (May 18, 2011)

I like the fwd console. Im guessing it helps to counterweight that 50hp motor? I was thinking of doing the console the same way if I go with a jet outboard.


----------



## linehand (May 18, 2011)

I'd like to slap a jet on it but haven't found the right deal yet. Just wanting to have a boat I don't have to wash every time I fish the river and don't mind some scratches and dings. I have an all aluminum bass boat that I cringe every time I have to get into brush or logs to retrieve a 2 dollar bait.


----------



## reedjj (May 23, 2011)

What's the width on your console? The most narrow one I can find is 19". Sea Ark has one that is 18" wide but its 40" tall. I don't want one that tall.

I know, I know, build one right???


----------



## rusty.hook (May 23, 2011)

This is what I did, I found the aluminum console in my wanted width of 20" but it was way too short, so I built a base for it with the seat in front of it for my trolling motor battery. I reversed the hinges before the seat cushion was added. The aluminum tube/hand grab bar around the console is from an old aluminum folding chair just laying around my workshop and the plexiglass windshield was cut to fit around the outside of the opening and bolted on to the bar. I do not use it for a grab bar, I installed a solid handle for ease of getting out of my seat, works for me, see pics below.


----------



## reedjj (May 23, 2011)

I See your console is 32" tall. Is that counting the base as shown in the pic. Thats about exactly how high I would like to have mine.

Another question. Your boat is a 1548.... Your console is 20 inches wide... that leaves just 14" if space to get around it. Is that enough room. Im not really worried being able to fight a fish from that area but I would like to be able to get to the front of the boat if I need to without falling in..LOL

Im just worried that a 1648 is going to be too narrow of a boat to mod into a CC... I think It will work with this console...



It's 19" wide, 30" high and 33" from the back to the front of the seat up front. What do you think?

The other option is this one which is 20" wide, 25"H high, and 14 deep. I could always mount a small Igloo cooler to the front of it for a seat if I need too. I actually prefer this one because I have a nice small igloo marine cooler that would be great for it all picked out https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_25801_-1?Ntt=cooler&Ntk=All but the fact that its another inch wider scares me a little.


----------



## reedjj (May 23, 2011)

I really wanna stay with a 1448 or a 1648 size boat. The Alweld 1552 would be great but the price and the weight of it are going to put it out of reach. Ideally the Lowe Frontier 1650 would be the best bang for the buck but I cant get a quote on one around here. I e-mailed the nearest dealership with no response. I guess I should call them.


Right now its down to the Tracker Grizzley 1648, or the Alumacraft Riveted Mod-V NCS 1648. Both are pretty close in MSRP so I might as well go with the Tracker cause its welded .100 Alum, instead of .70 riveted. I wish I could get a deal on a Alumacraft 1648 from Academy Sports like I got on my Alumacraft 1542! That would seal the deal.


----------

